# 27“, 1440p, Sync - Bildbearbeitung und Gaming-Ding der Unmöglichkeit???? Ratlos



## capone1423 (17. November 2019)

*27“, 1440p, Sync - Bildbearbeitung und Gaming-Ding der Unmöglichkeit???? Ratlos*

Hallo Zusammen,

Nach knapp 20 Jahren mochte ich wieder einen Desktop Rechner mein Eigen nennen. Bis dato habe ich viel mit Powerbooks, MacBook Pro und seit 3 Jahren ein Xiaomi Notebook. Leider sind 13“ ziemlich ungünstig fur die Fotobearbeitung.

Ich habe noch keinen PC, dieser wird aber voraussichtlich mit einer 5700xt oder 2070 ausgestattet.

Fokus liegt aus Bildbearbeitung 60-70% mit Lightroom und capture one und der Rest Gaming.

Daher sollte der Monitor ca.27“ haben und eine 1440p Auflösung. Bei Full HD Ware mir die Arbeitsfläche zu klein.


144hz, Adobe Farbraum nahe 100% wären nach meinen Recherchen zum zocken/Bildbearbeitung auffüllen nicht verkehrt. FreeSync, g-Sync nehme ich auch gerne. 

Budget: ca 500-600€

Mir ist bewusst, dass es sicherlich ein Kompromiss wird da ein Gaming Monitor meist TN Panels hat und das ist fur dir Fotobearbeitung sekundär.

Ich hoffe ihr kommt mir bei meinen Neueinstig in die Desktop Welt unterstützen, den uberblicm bei den Monitoren zu behalten ist fast unmöglich.

Gruß


----------



## Schtief (17. November 2019)

*AW: 27“, 1440p, Sync - Bildbearbeitung und Gaming-Ding der Unmöglichkeit???? Ratlos*

Hallo,

du schreibst es in deinem Titel schon recht treffend. Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es leider nicht. Man kann aber recht gute Kompromisse finden, wobei natürlich auch gilt "you get what you pay for".

Wenn ich das richtig rauslese, dann betreibst du Fotografie bzw. Bildbearbeitung nicht auf dem "High-End-Profi-Level" und musst absolut farbverbindliche Ergebnisse an deine Kunden liefern, sondern suchst einen adäquaten Monitor, der sich zum Zocken eignet und dabei eine gute Farbwiedergabe bietet.

Ich werfe einfach mal den AOC Agon AG271QG in den Raum, den sich mir auf der Suche nach einem Monitor zum Zocken rauskristallisiert hatte.

Vorteile: IPS-Panel, also gute Blickwinkelstabilität, nach Kalibrierung 100% sRGB Farbraumabdeckung, 144hz bzw. mit Übertaktung 165hz, G-Sync.

Lies dir einfach mal in Ruhe den Testbericht auf Prad durch: Test Monitor AOC AG271QG – Prad.de

Hoffe ein wenig geholfen zu haben


----------



## PCGH_Manu (17. November 2019)

*AW: 27“, 1440p, Sync - Bildbearbeitung und Gaming-Ding der Unmöglichkeit???? Ratlos*

Moin. Deine eierlegende Wollmilchsau heißt IPS, WQHD und 144 Hz. Die 100 % AdobeRGB wirst du in bezahlbaren Regionen nicht finden, aber meiner Ansicht nach auch für hobbymäßige Bildbearbeitung auch nicht brauchen. 

Der Farbraum ist per se nicht besser, weil er mehr Farben bietet - im Gegenteil: Grade weil sich nahezu alles im sRGB-Farbraum abspielt, können Konvertierungen aus dem AdobeRGB-Farbraum auch kontraproduktiv ausfallen.  Der bringt dir eher in der Druckvorstufe für die Weiterverarbeitung was.

Ansonsten sind die meisten VA- oder IPS-Gamingpanels schon recht brauchbar für die private Bildbearbeitung.


----------



## Hackfleischhirn (17. November 2019)

*AW: 27“, 1440p, Sync - Bildbearbeitung und Gaming-Ding der Unmöglichkeit???? Ratlos*

Ich habe mich vor ein paar Wochen auch mal intensiver mit der Monitorsuche beschäftigt und wenn ich auf Prad die Backlightbleed-bilder sehe fallen die meisten Monitore für mich raus. Ich seh einfach nicht ein 500€ für einen Monitor auszugeben der dann nicht meinen Erwartungen entspricht. Nach langer recherche bin ich dann bei den Modellen hier rausgekommen. 

Dell S2719DGF ab €' '398,41 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
LG Electronics UltraGear 27GL850-B ab €' '523,75 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ich kann dir leider noch keinen empfehlen weil ich erst noch Black Friday abwarten wollte.


----------



## capone1423 (17. November 2019)

*AW: 27“, 1440p, Sync - Bildbearbeitung und Gaming-Ding der Unmöglichkeit???? Ratlos*

Hallo,

Danke dir dir Vorschläge, die Problematik die ich immer wieder lese ist das die „Gaming“ Monitore große Probleme mit der farbneutralität Uber das gesamte Bild haben, ganz davon abgesehen von BLB und IPS glow haben. Ist bei speziellen Fotomonitoren die Qualitatskonzrolle besser, da ja eigentlich alle IPS- Panels das IPS glow haben sollten.

Wichtig soweit wie ich mich jetzt noch eingelese.mn habe, sind min. 8bit, besser 10.

Habe noch ein paar Monitore rausgesucht, was meint ihr?


Den Ultragear von LG habe ich jetzt auch noch gefunden, dann noch:

Gigabyte Aorus AD27QD
Gigabyte Aorus AD27QD ab €' '499,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Gigabyte Aorus FI27Q

Gigabyte Aorus FI27Q ab €' '549,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Viewsonic XG2703

ViewSonic XG2703-GS ab €' '649,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Was meint ihr? Gibt es noch weitere Punkte die wichtig sind, bzw die von meiner Seite in die Überlegung mit einbezogen werden sollen. Wie schon gesagt ich habe keinen Überblick und mir fehlt auch das tiefe Wissen auf was man achten sollte

Gruß


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. November 2019)

*AW: 27“, 1440p, Sync - Bildbearbeitung und Gaming-Ding der Unmöglichkeit???? Ratlos*

Das suchst Du, und das wird teuer bis kaum verfügbar
Eizo Foris FS2735 ab €'*'1079,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Test: Test Monitor Eizo Foris FS2735 – Prad.de

Ansonsten hilft Dir dieser Filter, wenn der Fokus mehr auf Bildbearbeitung liegt
Monitore mit Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Panel: IPS, Farbtiefe: 10bit (1.07 Mrd. Farben), Bildwiederholfrequenz: 144Hz, Variable Synchronisierung: Adaptive Sync/AMD FreeSync Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Das ist hier z.B. etwas schönes
LG Electronics UltraGear 27GL850-B ab €'*'523,75 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Test: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monitor-Display-Hardware-154105/Tests/LG-27GL850-B-1333022/
Test: https://www.prad.de/testberichte/test-lg-27gl850-b-schnellster-ips-gaming-monitor/3/#Farbwiedergabe

Wenn der Fokus mehr auf schnellen Spielen liegt, ist ein TN Panel heute gar nichgt mehr so schlecht. Wenn man sich die Mühe einer sorgsamen Kalibrirung macht ist gegenüber den Werkseinstellungen oft viel zu gewinnen. Mein TN Panel hat jetzt auch sinnvolle Schwarzwerte. Da kann man mit leben.  Dafür gibt es immer noch erkennbares Colour Banding, das hängt aber sehr von der Quelle und der Datengüte ab. Hochwertiges sieht gut aus, aber wer produziert das schon


----------



## JoM79 (18. November 2019)

*AW: 27“, 1440p, Sync - Bildbearbeitung und Gaming-Ding der Unmöglichkeit???? Ratlos*

Wenn man ein bisschen Wert auf Bildbearbeitung legt, dann ist kein TN zu gebrauchen.
Auch der Eizo kann das nicht besser als andere Monitore mit dem gleichen Panel, der wäre nur rausgeschmissenes Geld.
Zudem wäre es wichtig zu wissen, wie professionell gearbeitet werden soll.
Also ob ein Colorimeter für farbverbindliches Arbeiten vorhanden ist und ob mit den eventuellen Ausdrucken der Bilder Geld verdient wird.


----------



## Hackfleischhirn (18. November 2019)

*AW: 27“, 1440p, Sync - Bildbearbeitung und Gaming-Ding der Unmöglichkeit???? Ratlos*



capone1423 schrieb:


> Hi danke für deine Tipps.
> 
> Den lg Monitor gibts gerade bei Amazon für 290€. Vielleicht hilft das bei deiner Entscheidung
> 
> Gruß



Danke für den Tipp. Das Problem ist mal wieder dass das Angebot zu gut ist. Der Monitor wurde vor 6 Monaten released da sollte man bei 50% Rabatt Aktionen vorsichtig sein. Wenn man sich den Händler mal anschaut der da angeblich verkauft sieht man, dass man nur kaufen kann wenn man eine Genehmigung hat. Wird wohl ein fake sein. 

https://www.amazon.de/LG-27GL850-B-...GL850-B&qid=1574061364&s=instant-video&sr=8-1


----------



## JoM79 (18. November 2019)

*AW: 27“, 1440p, Sync - Bildbearbeitung und Gaming-Ding der Unmöglichkeit???? Ratlos*

Account gehackt, ist doch nichts neues.


----------



## Steelbender (18. November 2019)

*AW: 27“, 1440p, Sync - Bildbearbeitung und Gaming-Ding der Unmöglichkeit???? Ratlos*

Der Stratego Bau- und Haustechnik macht regelmäßig bei verschiedenen Modellen total unglaubwürdige Preise, auffällig ist auch das das immer gleichzeitig bei den interessantesten der Fall ist.


----------



## capone1423 (18. November 2019)

*AW: 27“, 1440p, Sync - Bildbearbeitung und Gaming-Ding der Unmöglichkeit???? Ratlos*

Hi, 

ich habe den Monitor bei Amazon beim Stöbern entdeckt, aber nicht bestellt, da ich noch nicht soweit mit der Entscheidung bin.

Ich habe jetzt nochmal ein bisschen recherchiert und das ist bis dato die Auswahl die ich gefunden habe. Könnt ihr mir bei den Vor und Nachteilen helfen

Link: Wunschliste ist nicht vorhanden oder nicht öffentlich einsehbar. Wenn du die Wunschliste selbst erstellt hast, musst du dich bitte einloggen.

Zusätzlich habe ich noch den Acer Nitro XV3 XV273KPbmiipphzx gefunden, welcher eine WQHD auflösung hat, aber mit Kalibrierung auch sehr gut sein soll. 

@JoM79: ich werde mit den Bilder kein Geld verdienen, trotzdem drucke ich selber öfters und das sollte dann farblich auch passen. Ich habe eine nicht günstige Kamerausrüstung und da soll es dann an der Ausgabe nicht scheitern. Ein Kalibriergerät habe ich noch nicht, kommt aber definitiv..


----------



## JoM79 (18. November 2019)

*AW: 27“, 1440p, Sync - Bildbearbeitung und Gaming-Ding der Unmöglichkeit???? Ratlos*

Der XV3 hat ne UHD Auflösung und kostet auch einiges mehr.
Nen VA würde ich nicht unbedingt für Bildbearbeitung nehmen. 
Als ordentlichen Kompromiss würde ich zb den Acer XV272UP sehen. 
Kostet nicht Unmengen an Geld und hat ne volle Ergonomie.


----------



## capone1423 (19. November 2019)

*AW: 27“, 1440p, Sync - Bildbearbeitung und Gaming-Ding der Unmöglichkeit???? Ratlos*

Hi, 

den tipp mit dem Acer XV272UP finde ich sehr gut, gleich mal mit aufgenommen. Im Bildbearbeitungsbereich schneidet er ja ganz gut ab, aber die Overdrive tests bei Prad sind jetzt noch so gut oder?

So eine ganz klare Empfehlung gibt es ja wohl nicht, zumindest kann ich sie noch nicht erkennen.... habt ihr noch weitere ideen?


----------



## JoM79 (19. November 2019)

*AW: 27“, 1440p, Sync - Bildbearbeitung und Gaming-Ding der Unmöglichkeit???? Ratlos*

Ja, er ist langsamer als Modelle mit AUO oder LG Panel.
Die Aorus Modelle und der VG270UP haben das gleiche Innolux Panel wie im XV272UP verbaut.


----------



## capone1423 (30. November 2019)

*AW: 27“, 1440p, Sync - Bildbearbeitung und Gaming-Ding der Unmöglichkeit???? Ratlos*

Hallo,

so nach langem hin und her und auch einen kurzen umschwenk auf 34" UWQHD mit dem LG34GK950 werde ich mir den LG27GL850 holen, ich glaube das ist derzeit der beste Kompromiss, einzig der Kontrast könnte höher sein. Ob mir das langt, sehe ich wenn der Monitor bei mir ist. 

Ich hätte wirklich gerne ein größeren Monitor gehabt mit UWQHD auflösung, aber soweit ich mich eingelesen habe, muss man dort ziemliche Abstriche in Sachen BQ machen, selbst mit einer 2080 Super (das wäre das max. der Gefühle) und die spiele werden ja nicht anspruchsloser. Ich werde das Thema in 2-3 Jahren nochmal angehen. Dies ist eher eine Vernunftlösung, als eine Bauchentschiedung, außerdem würde dies mit Graka und Monitor ca. 1000 Euro mehr an kosten verursachen (das wäre zwar jetzt nicht das problem, aber muss ja nicht sein).


----------

